# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  AOR AR2001 Receiver

## sv1iyb

Αγαπητοί φίλοι...
Έχω έναν τηλεπικοινωνιακό δέκτη τον AOR AR2001 ο οποίος παρουσίασε βλάβη  και θέλω το service manual του δέκτη αν το έχει κάποιος για να τον  επισκευάσω.
Το email μου είναι: sv1iyb@gmail.com
Ευχαριστώ πολύ
Με εκτίμηση

Ευάγγελος Ψύχος
sv1iyb

----------


## aluphs

Βαγγελη έχω αυτό δες αν σου κάνει
[COLOR=var(--text-color-high)]
Schematic AOR AR-2001.pdf 315 KB
https://mega.nz/file/uxtRGBYA#YZyulo...-P20huoe_fQfPQ[/COLOR]

----------


## sv1iyb

Αντώνη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!
Κάτι είναι και αυτό!!!
Βέβαια το Service Manual περιλαμβάνει και άλλα πράγματα όπως την πλακέτα, τοποθέτηση εξαρτημάτων κ.λ.π
Αυτό πράγματι δεν το είχα, είχα μόνο τις οδηγίες χρήσης!
Πάντως σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!!!

Αυτός είναι

----------


## aluphs

βαγγελη είχα όλο το service manual άλλα ο σκληρός που τα είχα αποθηκεύσει έβγαλε bad track αυτό ήταν το μόνο που μπόρεσα να ανακτήσω από αυτόν
να είσαι πάντα καλά φίλε μου

----------


## sv1iyb

Πω πω τι να πω, μεγάλη ζημιά ειδικά αν δεν έχεις σώσει αλλού τα αρχεία!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως Αντώνη!

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Βαγγέλη,
δεν διάβασα αυτό το thread που έστειλες 2 ώρες και 42 λεπτά μετά τ΄ αμέσως προηγούμενο στ΄ οποίο 
πρόλαβα κι απάντησα μ΄ αυτό το νήμα :

«Φίλε Βαγγέλη,
για το συγκεκριμένο 14ετούς και πλέον κατασκευής δέκτη, τα μόνα στοιχεία για Service που κυκλοφορούν 
ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ στο Διαδίκτυο, παρέχονται από το link : http://www.aorja.com/support/bulletin_ar2001.html 
στην Αγγλική γλώσσα.
Φιλικά.
          Δημήτρης Καρούσης»

Κατ΄ αρχή ν΄ ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου το φίλο Αντώνη για το link που ανέβασε και βοηθά απόλυτα
στην επισκευή του *AOR AR2001* , αφού μεγεθυνθεί κατάλληλα.

Από το link που αναφέρω θα μπορούσες να βοηθηθείς συμπληρωματικά ιδίως αν υπάρχει η βοήθεια μνήμης του
μικροεπεξεργαστή από τον SUPER πυκνωτή που αναφέρει των *.47F* ή *1F* κι ο οποίος χρήζει αντικατάστασης αν
δεν έχει ποτέ αντικατασταθεί.

Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## sv1iyb

Φίλε Δημήτρη....
Καταρχάς σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και θέλω να σου πω πως γνωρίζω για τον πυκνωτή 1F 5.5V αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι εκεί δυστυχώς!
Όσο για το Link που έστειλες, το είδα χθες και φάνηκε πολύ ενδιαφέρον και κατατοπιστικό!
Ευτυχώς βρήκα και αγόρασα από το ebay και από Αυστρία ένα service manual το οποίο και παρέλαβα προχθές!  
Για τον πυκνωτή δε που ανέφερες, είναι αντί για μπαταρία, να κρατάει τις μνήμες στην cpu.
Ελπίζω να τον φτιάξω!!!

Με εκτίμηση
Βαγγέλης Ψύχος

----------

